# 30 gallon breeder



## hellomotto (Aug 3, 2008)

Hey guys, I have a 30 gallon breeder tank free and ive got some ideas of what id like to do in it. I should also add im completely new to large planted tanks though ive had some small lightly planted tanks in the past. Heres my ideas/design though im here for corrections, help and inputs on what would look and and is overall best for the tank anyways heres what im thinking.
For the overall tank id like to go with a very natural look so the bottom substrate? if thats what its called I'm thinking maybe a sand or black sand so it looks like the bottom of a stream/pond. I would like a heavy planted background that is somewhat easy/simple to maintain. For the centerpiece id like a piece of driftwood or something of the sort. And as for fish id like to showcase 1 species which is my favorite being the cardinal tetra and id like a large shoal maybe 15-25. 

So with all that said id like others experienced input so i can have a nice healthy habitat. Also is the 30 gallon large enough (36" x 18" x 12")?

Thanks,
Motto

Also, If anyone has any ideas of the cost of a well planted bengineer tank please add


----------



## p3purr (Nov 6, 2006)

Are you planning to go natural (NPT), low tech or high tech? Natural is a Walstad tank with soil, low light, no CO2, no ferts and no or just mechanical filtration. Low tech is generally low enough light that CO2 isn't required, filtration, some ferts substrate other than soil. High tech is CO2, more light, ferts, heavier filtration etc


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi & welcome to APC 

A 30G is plenty big enough for your first tank. You have some good ideas & plans. The first & most important thing is your lighting, which is often over looked. A 65 watt fixture with a 6700K bulb would give you a low-medium light setup. 

You would be able to grow a variety of plants. A easy to maintain background plant, that I like very much is Crypt crispatula. 

With over 2 wpg you will need a source of C02 injection, DIY would work fine along with the addition of Seachem Excel. You would also need to add fertilizers:nitrates,phosphates. potassium & micros. 

I think brown substrates make a natural looking tank. You could go with Flourite dark or red. Pool filter sand is another option. As for black sand Seachem as a new product out that works nicely.


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

Well what did you end up doing? It has been a while since you posted.


----------

